# Spotted



## blackeco (Jul 18, 2011)

i was down on woodward tonight and i saw a black eco with the stock rims painted black and a big ass crack in the windshield, anyone on here???


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Sounds like that guy with the side exhaust.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Not this guy... Thought about hitting Woodward but was too chilly... Wrenched on my integra instead.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Plus I have for sale signs stuck to mine...


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

police cruzen

View attachment 11794


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

jsusanka said:


> police cruzen...


I _might_ believe it if some eejit hadn't scrubbed out the identifying details, too easy to PS things these days.


----------



## CW_ (Jan 31, 2013)

Could be parking enforcement or something, I know the meter maids here in Pittsburgh drive Cobalts so a Cruze wouldn't be out of the question. I can't see perfectly into the windshield but it doesn't look like there's the dividing wall between the front and back seats that would be in a cop car.


----------

